# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Pionner KURO 37

## ΟΥΚΑΣ 139

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα έχω ένα θέμα και θέλω τα φώτα σας την Τηλεόραση πατάω το κουμπάκι να ανοίξει και μετά από κάτι δευτερόλεπτα ανάβει κόκκινο πορτοκαλί την κλείνω και την ξανα ανειγω και πάλι τα ίδια το κάνω 10-15 φορές και μετά ανοίγει και τώρα το κάνω περίπου 100-120 φορές και δεν ανοίγει μου παίρνει περίπου μια ώρα τι κάνουμε ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeorgeZ

Τροφοδοτικό - πυκνωτές. Το πιθανότερο.

----------


## johnnyb

100-120 φορές ? και προβλημα να μην ειχαν τα  μπουτον τωρα εχουν  :Unsure:

----------

